

Turkish Police Starts Using Chemical Gas (Agent Orange) Against Protesters - maemre
http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-980610

======
bhickey
Agent Orange is a herbicide. It is not colored orange.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:US-Huey-helicopter-
sprayin...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:US-Huey-helicopter-spraying-
Agent-Orange-in-Vietnam.jpg)

~~~
dalke
Came to say something similar.

Looks like the problem is that CNN has an "iReport" section, where anyone can
post things.

The link now says "CNN reporters there have seen no indication this is the
case. Police in Istanbul today have been using a colored substance, according
to protestors, which may be the source of the confusion." The iReport has been
removed.

